# Losing weight



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just wondering who was still on the 5 : 2 diet, we tried it but had to give up as I kept forgetting which day I was on :wink2::wink2: :grin2:

Anyway Liz and I decided to just go for the low Kcal diet, and aim for 1 pound per week, and to lower the body fat, we do tend to fall of the wagon though but the overall trend is down.

Liz has done way better than me, having lost a stone and a half, body fat has come down by 3%.

I like to nibble stuff on an evening so not doing quite so well, but it's coming off slowly

I don't know if anyone can make use of it, but I did a little spreadsheet, for printing purposes only, if you would like a copy please click *this link* to download it, change the date to suit in column one row two, and the rest will auto change, names will also need to be changed, the chart is set for 2 years.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi I too have tried and failed- lost the usual half stone then put it back on:-
On another note how do you ignore people on this site?
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Hi I too have tried and failed- lost the usual half stone then put it back on:-
> On another note how do you ignore people on this site?
> Margaret


Hi Margaret,

I've used you as the sample 

Click the user name, then view public profile, then this (see below) pops up, click user lists, click ignore, You'll need a cuppa by the time you added them all today :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have tried all sorts of diets over the years, never works, as they say one has to change your lifestyle, well that is correct, but for me just about impossible. Chatting to a nurse on my last visit to surgery and she suggested that 5-2 fasting diet, I believe aldra mentioned it as well. This does make one feel better and it is supposed to take the inches off ones waist quicker that weight watchers etc.
My biggest problem is my meds 4 times a day, I have to have a reasonable amount of food in my stomach,a minimum of 4 crisp breads helps, but not always.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just eating less will always work, exercise is good if are mobile enough too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately exercise is not something I can do, sadly.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Unfortunately exercise is not something I can do, sadly.
> 
> cabby


You could do a blinkathon, or follow the example of others and throw a massive strop, perhaps a huffathon> > >


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Have I done anything to merit being ignored?
On the diet front I get a dairy amount of exercise but am a greedy pig!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MEES said:


> Have I done anything to merit being ignored?


Not that I know of Margaret 



MEES said:


> On the diet front I get a dairy amount of exercise but am a greedy pig!


 Dairy amount???


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now now Margaret

Summer is on its way and some of the winter fat will slip away

Now is that dairy exercise eating chocolate???

Cabby you are allowed 600 Cal on the fast days and you could fit those around your crisp breads

Loads of sample reciepes on line, although I tend to stick to veg, soup and salad on those days

Weight watchers I notice do a range of meals now really cheap at places like Iceland and would save you from Cal counting as they have done it for you

An poached egg with mushrooms and tomatoes is always a good low cal breakfast, around 125cals

You can do just count in your crisbreads cal
Do you have access to a swimming pool??
Many exercises can be done with the support of water

Good luck
Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, penny dropped, dairy = daily


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What if you're really fat though, you then have these horrid rolls of empty skin to contend with.

Now if I could grow fur


----------

